# Gusto



## dechtu

Okay, so I am trying to learn how to use Gusto properly and the proper ways to say "I like" and "I want".

I'm told Gusto means both "to like" and "to want".

For example how would you say...

"I want a dog"
and
"I like dogs"

From all I can tell they are both "Gusto ako ng aso", but this can't be right.  There must be a better way to distinguish.  Any help would very much appreciated.


----------



## apsicle

Let me try: 

"*I want a dog"* - Gusto ko ng aso
*"I like dogs"*  - Gusto ko mga aso/Gusto ko ang mga aso

You are right Gusto means both "to like" and "to want".

Hope that helps!


----------



## niernier

dechtu said:


> From all I can tell they are both "Gusto ako ng aso", but this can't be right.  There must be a better way to distinguish.  Any help would very much appreciated.



"Gusto ako ng aso" means "The dog likes me."


----------



## AskLang

dechtu said:


> Okay, so I am trying to learn how to use Gusto properly and the proper ways to say "I like" and "I want".
> 
> I'm told Gusto means both "to like" and "to want".
> 
> For example how would you say...
> 
> "I want a dog" = *Gusto ko ng aso.*
> and
> "I like dogs" = *Mahilig ako sa aso.*
> 
> From all I can tell they are both "Gusto ako ng aso", but this can't be right. There must be a better way to distinguish. Any help would very much appreciated.


 
Hope this helps!


----------



## dechtu

apsicle said:


> Let me try:
> 
> "*I want a dog"* - Gusto ko ng aso
> *"I like dogs"*  - Gusto ko mga aso/Gusto ko ang mga aso
> 
> You are right Gusto means both "to like" and "to want".
> 
> Hope that helps!



Alright thanks!

One more question though,

If "Gusto ko mga aso" means "I like dogs"...
How would you say "I like dog"... wouldn't that also be "Gusto ko ng aso" which is the same as "I want a dog"?


----------



## niernier

dechtu said:


> Alright thanks!
> 
> One more question though,
> 
> If "Gusto ko mga aso" means "I like dogs"...
> How would you say "I like dog"... wouldn't that also be "Gusto ko ng aso" which is the same as "I want a dog"?



I like dogs -> Mahilig ako sa mga aso.
I like dog ->Mahilig ako sa aso.

If you want something, use gusto. If you like it, use mahilig.


----------



## apsicle

niernier said:


> If you want something, use gusto. If you like it, use mahilig.


 
That sounds better *nierner! *

*I want dog -* Gusto ko ng aso
*I like dogs -* Mahilig ako sa aso

Thanks for that!


----------



## Inglip

I have a specific question about 'Gusto'. Can you distinguish a difference between like and want?

I get confused when someone says gusto. Example:

_Gusto ko kainhin ng kanin_. 
Does this mean I want to eat rice, or I like eating rice. Are they saying that they're hungry, and want to go and par take in the act of eating rice. Or and they saying that they generically enjoy eating rice?

Specifically I ask because of this situation I was in:

I said to someone - Gusto mong ba ang t-shirt ko? - as I have a Filipino t-shirt. She replied. - Oo. Gusto ko ang t-shirt mo. 

She then kept asking where to buy one, and how much it was and she kept jokingly asking if she could have it. So was she saying: Yes. I like your t-shirt, or, Yes. I want your t-shirt?

It was only later on that upon reflection I couldn't decide if she asked for it, or simply liked it 


Thanks


----------



## yunikay

"I want a dog" = gusto ko nang aso
"I like dogs" =  Mahilig ako sa aso / Gustong gusto ko ang mga aso

Using gusto depends on the topic or situation like
Example no.1

-Gusto as " want to "

Gusto kong kumain ng kanin kasi gutom nako 
= " I want to eat rice because I',m hungry "

Gusto in that sentence means you "want to". 
Usually used in actions

Example no.2

-Gusto as " I love or I like " 

Gusto in Exampe no.2 describes about favorites ( usually favorites ) or th things that you love to or you like the most

Gusto ko ang mga aso 
= " I like gods "

You dont say 
Gusto ko aso because your saying " You want dog "

More examples :
Example 1 ( Gusto as " want to " 
- Gusto kong maglaro
" I want to play "
- Gusto kong sumayaw
" I would like to dance "
- Gusto kong kumanta
" I want to sing "

Example2 ( Gusto as like or love or favorite )
- Gustong- gusto ko maglarao
" I love playing "
- Mahilig ako sumayaw
" I love dancing "
-Mahilig ako kumanta
" I love singing"

I sudgest that if you want to say that you love or like something ,
Don't use "gusto" use " Mahilig "
Using mahilig is easier than using gusto in saying that you love something

Use gusto if you want to say that YOU WANT TO DO THAT THING or SOMETHING

))) thats all


----------



## yunikay

sorry wrong type .. I'm not I',m .. sorry


----------



## nurr

Inglip said:


> Specifically I ask because of this situation I was in:
> 
> I said to someone - Gusto mong ba ang t-shirt ko? - as I have a Filipino t-shirt. She replied. - Oo. Gusto ko ang t-shirt mo.
> 
> She then kept asking where to buy one, and how much it was and she kept jokingly asking if she could have it. So was she saying: Yes. I like your t-shirt, or, Yes. I want your t-shirt?



Yes, she meant that she liked your t-shirt. It would be awkward to use "mahilig" in that situation. I hear "gusto" more than "mahilig" in a casual conversation. And besides, it would be awkward if your friend answered you, "Yes, kinahihiligan ko shirt mo." and it's quite a mouthful. xD

And another example where gusto is just generally better (to hear that is) to use than mahilig is when saying "I like you": People more often say "Gusto kita" than "Kinahihiligan kita" or "Mahilig ako sayo".

Hope this helps.


----------



## yunikay

READ AND UNDERSTAND ( ALSO READ MY FIRST EXPLANATION UP THERE )

What I explained is not my oppinion but it's the correct way of using gusto and mahilig

It's easy to understand trust me

The reason why people use gusto in " gusto kita " is because it's better to hear Gusto than mahilig

I'll explain MAHILIG so that you can understand better )

Topic: Mahilig 

We use "mahilig" when we are saying we like that thing , " that thing is my favorite " or simply " I love that thing " like what I said Mahilig is not the same as gusto because if you say gusto as " You love something" you repeat the word ( Gustong- gusto ) and never forget to add " ang " 

EXAMPLE: " Gustong- gusto ko 'ang' mga aso " ( I love dogs )

EXAMPLE for 'MAHILIG' : Mahilig ako sa aso ( I love dogs )

you don't say "mahilig kita" because kita is saying directly to the person you are talking to.
Using mahilig can be as a "hobby"

Topic II : Mahilig as 'hobby'

Example: "Mahilig ako kumanta"  ( I love singing )

Mahilig can also use as a 'hobby' 

hope this help you,


----------



## mataripis

gusto from spanish verb gustar. you may replace this verb with multiple tagalog words. in case you like dog, simply say= mahilig ako sa mga aso., i love to eat burgers= mahilig ako sa burgers.or  maibigin ako sa burgers.  i like you = gusto kita,   i want to stay in place= pinili kong manatili sa lugar ko.


----------

